# I'm scared



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

been on this site-a month. id say 78% is unintelligible, from me. it truly was a god send or lucky. what ever your spiritual persausion.(my spelling sucks- but i think i have a pertinent point, so i aint going to word spell or dictionarys-ies-what ever) that i found a forum to sort out my bull----. "fear is indisicion". period. im scared when i dream, scared when im awake. its like something wroughting me from the inside out on mid body and soul and mind.. when i was young i could figure it out enough to get me through. now when i thought id be smarter at 57, iv'e got no first class youthful enthusiasim hanging around. i aint tough nomore-and lookinging back, i probably never was. worked with pulled muscles, broken ribs, broken arm, etc. but i got through it. now im scared- i feel like im kicking my own ass. i thought ok AGE-BODY PAIN-GONNA SHUT YA DOWN- GUILT, SOCIAL MEDIA, THE DEVIL, MY WOMEN STANDING OVER THERE LEAVE ME IN THE MIDDLE, ALCOHOL, MY OLD FRIENDS JACKING ME, A COMBINATION? and im sertinally not without fault. is- does anyone else going through this ? maybe this is charma. indicision is fear. harve. any reply welcome


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear all that harve, 

The Capt once said, I refuse to torture my soul over things i cant control.

Get the hint, He also says, Peace bro, That goes for you too :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I think everyone has "head in hands" moments in life at one time or another, I hope all mine are over. Uncertainty sucks but is usually the cause. Once you've made your mind and pick a direction you'll probably be back to your old self. Don't second guess yoour decisions.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Fear can also come from things like feeling trapped in an existence that you don't feel is really right for you, but you don't see a way out from. For myself, I feel much better, now that I've given up all hope. : )

Just some humour. I find it can help one get through/bring one out of troubled times, and help keep such times at bay. (I used that line a bit ago on someone who was contemplating suicide. It got him to laugh, and snapped him out of it. He's back to dealing with the world in his usual somewhat sarcastic way.)

And as an old drywaller I know likes to say, _None of us are getting out of here alive_. So he stays relaxed and pretty much takes things as they come, accepting what he can't really change, and changing what he can and is willing to change.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

sounds like one may be thinking too much,. Just remember things can be alot worse ,there is someone out there who has it way worse than you. It aint that bad.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Breathe Harvey. In and out....think about the breath as it goes in, and think about it as it goes out. Do this at least three times. This will bring you back to the absolute present moment, where things have the tendency to not seem so daunting/terrible/frightening/frustrating/overwhelming. 

_Almost_ all of the time our troubles are based on fretting about the past or worrying about the future. When we are present in the present we are aware, and we are able to think clearly.


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Harve!

You're nuttier than a fruitcake!
I expect that from drywallers so think you shouldn't feel so alone.
Gal split?
I say so what! You're lucky... to quote Grumpy; "like poirson, all of 'em"
If you ever decide to let it go, and really want another, you'd be surprised how many out there want to fix a man that has fallen from grace.
You may have to accept a fat one, but that's not too bad if she don't stink...
Also, you are reminding me of a man obsessed with 18th century ideals.
You seem superstitious about pulling through your rough patch.
Have you ever considered talking with a professional about your unfounded fears?
Might help to identify real ones and with understanding comes relief.
If you are genuinely "scared" you should.
F'd up world out there and you can't be trifling with stupid ideas like
"she doesn't love me anymore"
WHO CARES?
Lucky you...
Charlie


----------



## foxinteriorsllc (Oct 25, 2009)

I`m with you Harv, you have every right to be terrified as hell. Getting up in the morning to go square off with the dragon gats damn old, sometimes you come home with blood on your sword sometimes you come home burnt to a crisp, hi honey I`m home. Anymore I log in here just to read your posts. Hang in there dude.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Chill the f#ck out Harv... I did!!!..And I will again tomorrow . and the next,,and the next ,,and the next,,etc.......Good days bad days... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

You asked if anyone else is going through this,,,,,

HELL* Yes,,, we ALL are!!!!!!!!!!

You ain't getting picked on,,, We all have bad stuff happen to us,,,,, Ya know,,, the sun don't shine on the same dawgs arse every day !!!!!!!

The older you get, the weaker you get,,, and in OUR trade,,, That is ,,,,, well ya know,,, you ever seen a picture of sharks,, when one shark gets hit and starts to bleed,,,,, the rest of em have him for dinner.

Ya got to suck it up man,,,, we could sit around and compare scars,,,, but what's the point in that????

Life and women are the SAME in this area,,,,,,,,,,,, If you show em a weak spot,,, they will STOMP your arse into a mudhole!!!

JMHO,,Craig


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

*Harvey*

at 57 you no whats wrong in your life, So stop petty partying around and do what is right in you life. Lay down the booze. Start exercising . You have low confidence why don't you take the bull buy the horns and kick its ass,, and stop mini mouthing around and make some changes that you no you need . some body else is is boosting their own confidence and robing yours. make changes and stand on them and every body else will follow. you have to stand for some thing, make it Harvey, no body else is going to do it


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Hey Hey,,,,, what was that remark about laying down the booze??????


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Harvey, You need to find you a good church, read the bible, don't worry so much about monetary or earthly possessions. Christ will never leave you alone. When ever you feel scared do as slim says breath then pray.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*not as scared*

caza,p a rocker, just me, chris, slim PICKENS, mutt bucket, fox interiors llc., moore, the CAPT., grid ninja, c d wood cow. thanks, i think i got it. wouldnt it be either great or a freak fiasco- all you guys on the same job ? might be like the big red machine of the early 80s cin. or 61 yanks, or no boss no employees- just every body gravitate to their natural harmonic.:thumbup: how cool would that be in the thing. in fact why not every body on this site. lets go take over a country. or at least n dakota- the balken oil field. harve.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''lets go take over a country. or at least n dakota- the balken oil field. harve.''


Hell Yeah Harve!!! ROAD TRIP! 

I'M READY!! Wouldn't that be a trip ,, Silver has to come so to keep the peace.. We could wrap North Dakota up in 30 days.:yes:

What kinda of beer do they have up there:blink:!


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Harvey, You need to find you a good church, read the bible, don't worry so much about monetary or earthly possessions. Christ will never leave you alone. When ever you feel scared do as slim says breath then pray.


 
I quit worrying so much when I quit being a consumer. I now live as simple as possible and do not mortgage my future for a cart full of crap from a big box store.
Simplify!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I quit worrying so much when I quit being a consumer. I now live as simple as possible and do not mortgage my future for a cart full of crap from a big box store.
> Simplify!


NOW you're making sense However, I will still have to spend money on tools.....working on stuff brings me happiness and peace, and I don't know how to make a compound sliding miter saw.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> NOW you're making sense However, I will still have to spend money on tools.....working on stuff brings me happiness and peace, and I don't know how to make a compound sliding miter saw.


 
Tools have a purpose and SHOULD be used to make money. A 3000 sq. ft. house full of consumer products to make life easier is dildos.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Tools have a purpose and SHOULD be used to make money. A 3000 sq. ft. house full of consumer products to make life easier is dildos.


Well, I agree that tools have a purpose, but not necessarily that they should be used to make money....I _totally_ agree about houses full of junk that detracts from, rather than includes one, in Life and Living. 

I know some folks in a sprawling ranch with a full basement. They have a large television in every room, including bathrooms, kitchen, outside on the deck, downstairs outside under the deck (near the hot tub). It's not that I'm jealous because I have only one old school 27" television for watching movies.....it's just that I don't understand.:confused1:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Well, I agree that tools have a purpose, but not necessarily that they should be used to make money....I _totally_ agree about houses full of junk that detracts from, rather than includes one, in Life and Living.
> 
> I know some folks in a sprawling ranch with a full basement. They have a large television in every room, including bathrooms, kitchen, outside on the deck, downstairs outside under the deck (near the hot tub). It's not that I'm jealous because I have only one old school 27" television for watching movies.....it's just that I don't understand.:confused1:


 
Do you think all that stuff makes them happy????? Stuff just creates stress. Especially if people can't afford it.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

moore said:


> ''lets go take over a country. or at least n dakota- the balken oil field. harve.''
> 
> 
> Hell Yeah Harve!!! ROAD TRIP!
> ...


Stop in Grand Forks, I will lead the charge.

This beer was started by a grad of my alma mater, the U of North Dakota. But operates in St. Paul, Minnesota.

http://www.summitbrewing.com/ 

Unfortunately no microbrews in ND, gotta go to Montana for that. Lot of good ones. mmmmmmmmmmm....Moose Drool!

http://www.bigskybrew.com/Our_Beers/Moose_Drool




> Minot’s population, 40,888 according to the 2010 census, now is estimated to exceed 50,000 and could double to 100,000 in the next five or 10 years, he added, as the city is becoming a hub for the oil industry.
> “You’ve got to see it to believe.





> Williston’s population now is estimated at 23,000, much higher than the 14,716 census count in 2010, is expected to climb to 40,000 in six or seven years, Grimshaw said.


http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/221148/

Ruby Tuesday just opened in Grand Forks. Radio ad says they are looking for cooks. Starting pay $14 an hour.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

at forty my wife left, took all the money, the house ect. but hey i was young and earned another pile. Now its gone. when this economy turns around i'll be to old to take advantage of it. Im 55. Just an example of yin yang, times turn good times turn bad. Now my hobby is hiking and snow shoeing. takes no money and i have fun.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Cratter said:


> Unfortunately no microbrews in ND, gotta go to Montana for that. Lot of good ones. mmmmmmmmmmm....Moose Drool!
> 
> http://www.bigskybrew.com/Our_Beers/Moose_Drool
> 
> http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/article/id/221148/


It's like a plague here.....every corner's got a brewhouse on it. They've even started booking "Montana beer tasting tours" in an effort to draw in tourism.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> I quit worrying so much when I quit being a consumer. I now live as simple as possible and do not mortgage my future for a cart full of crap from a big box store.
> Simplify!


 However,, you do have a computer and the internet,,,,,,, right????


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Captain Drywall said:


> at forty my wife left, took all the money, the house ect. but hey i was young and earned another pile. Now its gone. when this economy turns around i'll be to old to take advantage of it. Im 55. Just an example of yin yang, times turn good times turn bad. Now my hobby is hiking and snow shoeing. takes no money and i have fun.


I feel your pain,,, after three marragies, I decided that I'm just gonna find a woman that HATES me and buy her a house !!!!!:yes:


----------



## storming34 (Nov 25, 2011)

Quote of the week! "I'm just gonna find a woman that HATES me and buy her a house !!!!!:yes: " LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

